# I give up



## ossierand (Oct 9, 2012)

Just thought that I would share these comments with all the women that have kids have taken time off for maternity  and want to get back into the working field again. I have more than ten years of experience with the health care ;I have worked both in the clinical side and in the billing side. I took some time off about a year ago because I just delivered a baby and I have four other kids as well thinking that it would be no big deal ,that it would be only a year then I would go back into the working field again boy was I mistaken.
 I have interviewed for remote coding positions with all the companies out there but as soon as they found that i have taken some time off they just don't call again. Just wondering has anyone been in my shoes and have gotten a job after taking some time off or is that it should I just give up on working??


----------



## syllingk (Oct 9, 2012)

Don't give up. 
I took three years off to have my two kids and it took me more than a year to get a job after deciding it was time to go back to work. The job market is tough. Keep looking and applying!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's my first thought.....Whatever you do....don't share your parenting status with any prospective employer, because I'm now wondering if any of the companies you applied to were aware that you are a mother to five children. If so, they're probably wondering when the heck you're going to have time to code with five kids at home? (I mean that with all due respect). But the reality is that even though it's discriminatory to eliminate mothers as candidates, it's all about business and employers are wondering if their work will have to compete with your soccer practice, pediatrician visits and breast feeding. 

When I went back to work after having my (only) two kids, I zipped my lip about them, their ages, the daycare arrangements and anything else that could alert my employer that there could be a kid-caused snafu at any given time. And employers can't ask, so be careful what you volunteer. Of course if you answer the phone call from your prospective employer with a screaming infant in the background, your cover is blown!


----------



## TjH111964 (Oct 10, 2012)

*So true!!!*



Pam Brooks said:


> Here's my first thought.....Whatever you do....don't share your parenting status with any prospective employer, because I'm now wondering if any of the companies you applied to were aware that you are a mother to five children. If so, they're probably wondering when the heck you're going to have time to code with five kids at home? (I mean that with all due respect). But the reality is that even though it's discriminatory to eliminate mothers as candidates, it's all about business and employers are wondering if their work will have to compete with your soccer practice, pediatrician visits and breast feeding.
> 
> When I went back to work after having my (only) two kids, I zipped my lip about them, their ages, the daycare arrangements and anything else that could alert my employer that there could be a kid-caused snafu at any given time. And employers can't ask, so be careful what you volunteer. Of course if you answer the phone call from your prospective employer with a screaming infant in the background, your cover is blown!



Pam,

I've sent you a message)

Tammy


----------



## ajudd (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't give up.

  I agree with what the above reply says. It is illegal for an employer to not hire you based on the number of kids that you have.
But, if you let them know up front about your family, you're offering to much info.  They'll find another reason to not offer you the job.

Don't offer up in any way that you have kids.  A one year gap in employment is not a whole lot, and is very easy to explain without giving them details. You could say just about anything, chances are very good that they will never find out (unless you slip).  But if you're a remote worker chances of slipping up are pretty slim.

You could work with a local employment agency on reasons for a year gap in your resume.  I am not advocating lying....but there are ways to "get around" telling them you took a year off after the birth of your baby. Or, say that...but DONT indicate that you already have 4 other kids in the house.
Saying you took a year after the birth of a baby is true, and you're just eliminating the rest.  There is no lie taking place. You don't have to elaborate.

Good luck


----------



## ossierand (Oct 10, 2012)

My only thought after reading this is to say thank you I truly mean it, and  looking back now at the interviews that I had on the phone I know that you are right. I recently had an interview with Mckesson and actually they did hear my 18 month crying and i think that's why I didn't hear back from them. I do appreciate your advice. 
thanks


----------



## jlparker0898 (Oct 15, 2012)

I would give McKesson a follow up call, from experience it does help.  It let's them know you are still interested and might give them a push to get the ball moving on a decision.


----------



## charissesimone (Oct 16, 2012)

ossierand said:


> Just thought that I would share these comments with all the women that have kids have taken time off for maternity  and want to get back into the working field again. I have more than ten years of experience with the health care ;I have worked both in the clinical side and in the billing side. I took some time off about a year ago because I just delivered a baby and I have four other kids as well thinking that it would be no big deal ,that it would be only a year then I would go back into the working field again boy was I mistaken.
> I have interviewed for remote coding positions with all the companies out there but as soon as they found that i have taken some time off they just don't call again. Just wondering has anyone been in my shoes and have gotten a job after taking some time off or is that it should I just give up on working??



Don't tell them you took time off to have a baby. These get companies run away scared. When they asked about any of your years of separation let them know you went back to school to update your everchanging knowledge of your career.

Always show you did something constructive.. parenting is very constructive both companies don't want to hear it. So you have to not reveal personal family life when seeking a job.


----------



## jlparker0898 (Oct 17, 2012)

> When they asked about any of your years of separation let them know you went back to school to update your everchanging knowledge of your career.



Sorry Charissesimone I disagree with this statement it is a boldface lie and if the company finds out they won't hire you for not being honest.  I would go with separation was due to personal reasons.  The company cannot make you elaborate.


----------

